

Manufacturing a Recovery (by MIT president Susan Hockfield)  - FrojoS
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/30/opinion/manufacturing-a-recovery.html

======
skmurphy
key conclusions:

    
    
       A new era of advanced manufacturing also requires more graduates with greater 
       proficiency in science, technology, engineering and mathematics. 
    
       The prospect of good manufacturing jobs in the United States is not a 
       fantasy. Germany and Japan enjoy high wages and run major surpluses 
       in manufactured goods; so can we.
    
       Our economy will thrive only when we make what we invent.

